# glue



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey all,

Just a quicky, was spooling new line on to a pflueger reel tonight through the rod when an eyelet fell out. Is there a recomended glue for marine activities?

cheers


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Windex


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Windex


Glue, not poo


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2012)

I always carry a hot melt stick and a lighter in my fishing kit it seems to fix most things ;-)


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

gra said:


> Take it to a good tackle store or friendly rod-building mate and get a new guide put on. I think it's around 20 bucks for an alconite bound on up the road at Jones Tackle.
> 
> Gra


Cheers Gra good to know as they are only five minutes away. I probably should have been clearer it is the ceramic ring inside the eyelet that fell out not the eyelet itself.


----------

